# 99 Volvo S70 Rebiuld



## evangojason (Feb 12, 2010)

So I wasn't very happy with the the rushed and basic install I did last year so I decided it's time to start over.

The old system:
HU: Pioneer Premier P800BT
Amp: Dls Ultimate A5 (3ch)
Front: German Maestro 6.5 comps.
Sub: JL Audio 13W3 2ohm
And about 40sq ft of dampening material

The pioneer head unit will stay. Not the best HU, but the double din fits my dash perfect, very basic and classy look, love the features like BT and USB.

The DLS A5 will stay to drive the sub with 500w on the sub channel and the front channels will power part of the new active front stage. 

The German Maestro's will be replaced with Dayton Audio RS180-4 7" and a decent tweeter or full-range. Thinking I might go 3" full-range and add a tweeter later if I feel it's needed.

The sub is where I'm starting the rebuild as it needs the most work. It was mounted in a fiberglass enclosure in the passenger side corner of the trunk. The enclosure didn't turn out as well as I had hoped and the JL was very boomy and sloppy. I was almost ready to give up on it but thought I would try one more time. I decided to build an sealed enclosure to JL's 1.75cu ft specs, firing through the console of the back seat.

A few pictures along the way.















































http://i80.photobucket.com/albums/j173/evangojason/011.jpg










The A5 is temporarily mounted till I purchase the other amp(s) and build a rack. After wiring it back up and testing out the new enclosure I noticed very little change. Very frustrated I decided to try some dampening material and poly-fill inside the box. 










I really didn't think it was going to make much of a difference but after a quick test IT WAS A NIGHT AND DAY DIFFERENCE! Sounded like a new sub! Cleaner, tighter, controlled, and with plenty of volume on tap. After a year of hatred towards this sub I am now in love with it.

http://i80.photobucket.com/albums/j173/evangojason/006-1.jpg

So the Dayton Audio RS180-4's should be showing up any day now. The Volvo's stock speaker locations are pretty bad. I'm planning on glassing the trim rings to the lower front corners of the door panels, then making fiberglass pods in between the door and panel.


----------



## nautic70 (Oct 20, 2010)

Another X/70 build that reminds me that I need to post mine up before I tear it apart again. I am very interested with what you are going to do with the doors. I am running shallow Focals in the stock door locations and have a spare set of zapco shallow mounts. But I want much more.


----------



## evangojason (Feb 12, 2010)

The door panels will be a challenge and I still have some details to work out. I need to figure out air space for the Dayton 180's and determine if I can go sealed or if I need to vent them into what little space is in the doors. I'm trying to find vinyl to match the Volvo's interior and think it would be easiest to recover the entire main panel. The panel's are basically made of cardboard so my plan is to strip it down in to separate pieces, skin the main panel and mount it back on the door with a sheet of plastic in between it and the door, then do a thin layer of fiberglass to help stiffen it up. I hope in doing it this way I will be able to keep the panel to it's original shape when fiber glassing. I really want to keep a stock look so I wont be doing to much aiming of the 180. Any suggestions would be helpful!


----------



## southpawskater (Feb 17, 2010)

Nice work so far, aren’t you glad I peer pleasured you into fixing your setup!?!?!?! :laugh:


----------



## evangojason (Feb 12, 2010)

Very glad! Already much Improved. My build would not be possible without help from Jon, aka "Southpawskater" and his 05 TSX build. 

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...8-southpawskaters-first-build-log-05-tsx.html


----------



## southpawskater (Feb 17, 2010)

Well mine wouldn’t have even started if it weren’t for you getting me into this years ago and also letting me borrow pretty much every tool I used LOL!!!!!


----------



## mitchyz250f (May 14, 2005)

A couple of questions. Why not go infinite baffle and save your trunk space? If you are going with a box you should consider porting it to get more performance. I could help you with the calculations if you want.


----------



## evangojason (Feb 12, 2010)

The box turned out really well for what I wanted. Still have plenty of trunk space for groceries, golf club, or anything else I would need to use it for. And the sound is exactly what I was looking for. Honestly, I was not expecting to use this box or sub but in the end it worked out perfect.


----------



## evangojason (Feb 12, 2010)

http://i80.photobucket.com/albums/j173/evangojason/006-2.jpg

http://i80.photobucket.com/albums/j173/evangojason/006-1.jpg


----------



## evangojason (Feb 12, 2010)

So decided to start making the rings that will be glassed into the doors to hold the 7" Dayton. Considering the tools I had to work with and my first try at rings I think they turned out well.


----------



## nautic70 (Oct 20, 2010)

Those rings look good, now I am thinkin I can make the Focal Utopias I have fit in the bottom of the doors. You will probably have to upolster up to the door crease to make them look right.


----------



## evangojason (Feb 12, 2010)

I wanted to reupholster the entire main panel but I'm having trouble trying to match the vinyl.


----------



## mitchyz250f (May 14, 2005)

No lie, that is a huge trunk even with the sub box.


----------



## evangojason (Feb 12, 2010)

So my goal is to eventually acquire a JBL MS-8, another DLS amp (A2, A3, or A4), and a set of Tang Band W3-3" Bamboo Cone Driver to complete my hardware. But because moneys tight I'm thinking about the PPI Black Ice BK340.4 amp that has a band-pass crossovers built in, will do 170x2 bridged, and cost $114.95!!!! Figure I could use the A5 and it's built in Hi/Low crossovers to run the sub and Tang Band W3's and the PPI with it's band-pass crossover to power the Dayton RS180's. Should get the system up and running while I free up some funds and watch the classifieds. Anyone have experience with the new PPI's and the band-pass crossovers? All the poly-fill in the sub box had some affect around 50-60Hz so I want to try and run the daytons pretty low. Any thoughts?

Precision Power BK 340.4 340W RMS, 4-Ch Class A/B Black Ice Car Amp


----------



## evangojason (Feb 12, 2010)

The Dayton RS180's showed up today. Did some finishing touches to the mounting rings and pulled the door panels to get a better idea of what I need to do to get the Dayton's properly mounted in the lower doors. Hope to have it done by the end of the week with a full write up.










http://i80.photobucket.com/albums/j173/evangojason/012-1.jpg

http://i80.photobucket.com/albums/j173/evangojason/009-2.jpg


----------



## southpawskater (Feb 17, 2010)

Hey dont go getting balls deep into your car, you still need to help me glass my pillars!!!


----------



## evangojason (Feb 12, 2010)

southpawskater said:


> Hey dont go getting balls deep into your car, you still need to help me glass my pillars!!!


Well if one of us would get a real garage we could work on both cars at the same time.:laugh:


----------



## southpawskater (Feb 17, 2010)

I working on it, it would also help if would stop raining for more than a day at a time!!!!!


----------



## evangojason (Feb 12, 2010)

Quick update. I've been working on the passenger side door panel all week. Yes I know, doing the both at the same time would be better but just didn't work that way. It's been even more challenging then I had thought but I'm not going to let the Volvo design engineers stand in my way. So the outer panel holding the driver is done, now working on building an enclosure/vent to for the speaker to breath into the door. I'll post a quick pic of the outer door panel (not wrapped yet) and do a full report with plenty of pics when I finish. 

http://i80.photobucket.com/albums/j173/evangojason/0172.jpg


----------



## legend94 (Mar 15, 2006)

evangojason said:


> Quick update. I've been working on the passenger side door panel all week. Yes I know, doing the both at the same time would be better but just didn't work that way. It's been even more challenging then I had thought but I'm not going to let the Volvo design engineers stand in my way. So the outer panel holding the driver is done, now working on building an enclosure/vent to for the speaker to breath into the door. I'll post a quick pic of the outer door panel (not wrapped yet) and do a full report with plenty of pics when I finish.
> 
> http://i80.photobucket.com/albums/j173/evangojason/0172.jpg


impressed so far!

did your door have the huge pocket where the bottom speaker is now?


----------



## evangojason (Feb 12, 2010)

legend94 said:


> impressed so far!
> 
> did your door have the huge pocket where the bottom speaker is now?


yes it did.

http://i80.photobucket.com/albums/j173/evangojason/012-1.jpg


----------



## southpawskater (Feb 17, 2010)

Looks good dude! 

You have to post the image code from photo bucket so people dont have to click the link to see the pics.


----------



## evangojason (Feb 12, 2010)

Thanks, I've been posting all pics the same way. Some of them have show up, some are links. I'll use the IMG code from now on.


----------



## southpawskater (Feb 17, 2010)

Damn that looks really good, your gonna make me cut my doors cards now....


----------



## evangojason (Feb 12, 2010)

So I got both my door panels about 90% done. Waiting on a few vinyl samples in the mail to compare to the original. 










Also got the wire upgraded in my doors. It's about the last thing I ever want to do again. 



















Patched up the sails from the old tweets I ran.




























Once I get the doors wrapped in vinyl I'll do a full write up on what I did.


----------



## niceguy (Mar 12, 2006)

Nice looking work you have there....I was never a Volvo until the Sinbad movie "Houseguest" where he drove the crap out that wagon and it was sealed when I saw The Saint at the movies and saw that cool C70 that Val Kilmer drove


----------



## legend94 (Mar 15, 2006)

those doors look sweet! 

when you ran the wires through the plug was there room for added wires or did you use the factory pin to attach the new wire to?


----------



## evangojason (Feb 12, 2010)

legend94 said:


> those doors look sweet!
> 
> when you ran the wires through the plug was there room for added wires or did you use the factory pin to attach the new wire to?


Drivers side had to reuse, passenger there were several extras not being used.


----------



## evangojason (Feb 12, 2010)

Been having second thoughts on my choice of amp(s). I really like the idea of running one amp for the entire system. A 5 or 6 channel that can run 400-500w @ 2ohm for the sub, has bandpass crossover for the Dayton RS180's and 2 more channels to run a set of widebands. I was offered a trade for a set of Kenwood Excelon (XR-1S and XR-4S) awhile back and was very tempted but heard they got very hot and didn't want that to limit my install options. The Zapco Ref 650.6 seems like a good option but only sends 350w @ 2ohms for the sub (could probably live with). Any opinions, suggestions, or trade offers???


----------



## evangojason (Feb 12, 2010)

Would love to trade the DLS A5 for a AudioSystem X-Ion 70.6


----------



## legend94 (Mar 15, 2006)

evangojason said:


> The Zapco Ref 650.6 seems like a good option but only sends 350w @ 2ohms for the sub (could probably live with). Any opinions, suggestions, or trade offers???


That Zapco is cheap at woofersetc at 419 shipped! that was my original idea too but was concerned about not having enough sub power. so get that amp and get a more efficient sub!

or find a really good 5 channel like that old sony red es!


----------



## evangojason (Feb 12, 2010)

legend94 said:


> That Zapco is cheap at woofersetc at 419 shipped! that was my original idea too but was concerned about not having enough sub power. so get that amp and get a more efficient sub!
> 
> or find a really good 5 channel like that old sony red es!


I was thinking an amp like the Zapco or X-ion would work to run sub and 2way at first then in the future add a second amp to run the sub and use the 6ch for a 3way up front.


----------



## legend94 (Mar 15, 2006)

evangojason said:


> I was thinking an amp like the Zapco or X-ion would work to run sub and 2way at first then in the future add a second amp to run the sub and use the 6ch for a 3way up front.


at the price that zapco is right now, how could you go wrong? if i had future plans of a 3 way up front i would be all over it


----------



## evangojason (Feb 12, 2010)

legend94 said:


> at the price that zapco is right now, how could you go wrong? if i had future plans of a 3 way up front i would be all over it


Couldn't agree with you more. If I could sell my DLS A5 for $419.99 that's exactly what I would do. It's in great condition if anyone's interested.

WoofersEtc.com - A5 - DLS Ultimate 3 Channel 980 Watt Amplifier


----------



## evangojason (Feb 12, 2010)

Went ahead and ordered vinyl from Your Auto Trim Store. Looks like a perfect match but pictures can be deceiving. Should be here within a week and should be able to get the doors finished up and get started on the fiberglass kicks for the mids.

Allegro Coal "Black"


----------



## legend94 (Mar 15, 2006)

evangojason said:


> Went ahead and ordered vinyl from Your Auto Trim Store. Looks like a perfect match but pictures can be deceiving. Should be here within a week and should be able to get the doors finished up and get started on the fiberglass kicks for the mids.
> 
> Allegro Coal "Black"


I think it will be so close it will either blend right in or give it a more refined look. Either way you mids will love you for it! 

When you get your doors finished I will go ahead and mail mine to you!


----------



## evangojason (Feb 12, 2010)

When you get your doors finished I will go ahead and mail mine to you![/QUOTE]


No problem, just make sure you stuff a DLS Ultimate A4 in with them lol!


----------



## evangojason (Feb 12, 2010)

Spent most of the weekend helping southpawskater (aka jon) with his build which is definitely worth taking a look at

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...8-southpawskaters-first-build-log-05-tsx.html








[/IMG]


----------



## evangojason (Feb 12, 2010)

But this afternoon I did manage to get a little work done on my build.

I started off by painting my sails black.








[/IMG]


----------



## evangojason (Feb 12, 2010)

After letting them dry I applied some adhesive from a spray can and wrapped them with some thick speaker cloth material. Then I trimmed the edges and used hot glue to attach the fabric to the back.








[/IMG]


----------



## evangojason (Feb 12, 2010)

[/IMG]


----------



## evangojason (Feb 12, 2010)

I wanted to spend some time and address the factory speak grill. I am not using the factory speaker location but the grill looked cheap to me and I also wanted to use a little more speaker cloth so the sails don't look too out of place. I tapped of the door panel around the grill to protect. 








[/IMG]

Then sprayed the grill with spray adhesive. After a minute or two of letting it tack up I draped a piece of the speaker cloth over the top. After smoothing it out I trimmed the edges. The side near the door handle had to be carefully pressed into the seam with a flat head screwdriver. 








[/IMG]


----------



## southpawskater (Feb 17, 2010)

Looks good man, Im suprised you actually went home and worked on your car after all the crap you helped me with!


----------



## evangojason (Feb 12, 2010)

southpawskater said:


> Looks good man, Im suprised you actually went home and worked on your car after all the crap you helped me with!


Yep, kinda got jealous working on yours all weekend had to try out that speaker cloth we got. Vinyl should be here tomorrow and hope to get the door panels wrapped and back together soon.


----------



## evangojason (Feb 12, 2010)

UPS showed up with my vinyl today. A bit darker then expected. I knew going this route I would not have a perfect match but was hoping for a little closer. I was probably a much better match 13 years ago when my car was new. So now I have to decide if I should just use it, or go on an endless hunt to find a better match. Any thoughts?








[/IMG]


----------



## southpawskater (Feb 17, 2010)

USE IT!!!! Honestly the small bit of the original vinyl left on the door card isn't going make a huge contrast once you install the darker stuff. I bet the only person who ever notices it will be you.


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

Wipe the whole thing down with low-gloss armor all (or similar) after you're done. It will make it much less noticeable. It's not something I'd use all the time, but a couple times here and there can make a big difference.

Texture looks pretty close. Matching 13 year old vinyl for color will be near impossible.

Jay


----------



## evangojason (Feb 12, 2010)

Thanks guys, think I'm going to give it a shot today. I think I will try the low gloss.


----------



## evangojason (Feb 12, 2010)

So I wrapped the first panel this morning. Was a lot easier then anticipated. Vinyl was easy to work with and the DAP glue from home depot worked great.








[/IMG]


----------



## evangojason (Feb 12, 2010)

The one corner below the speaker cut out gave me a little trouble but overall for my first try I'd give myself a B+.








[/IMG]


----------



## evangojason (Feb 12, 2010)

And a quick shot with the RS180 in.








[/IMG]


----------



## evangojason (Feb 12, 2010)

I think I'm going to wait a little bit before gluing the two door panels together. Want to make sure everything stays put. I'll give it a few more hours and if all goes well I'll try to get it together and in the car.


----------



## nautic70 (Oct 20, 2010)

Those look amazing, would you consider doing another set for somebody? I would really like a set and the local shops around here would charge an arm and a leg for a job like this.


----------



## southpawskater (Feb 17, 2010)

Before you go gluing stuff together I have a few left over pieces of white carbon fiber vinyl that would look great in the insert by the door handle 

Edit: It turned out awesome by the way!!!!!!!!


----------



## southpawskater (Feb 17, 2010)

nautic70 said:


> Those look amazing, would you consider doing another set for somebody? I would really like a set and the local shops around here would charge an arm and a leg for a job like this.


Jason's labor rate is cheap...he spent all last weekend working on my car and It only cost me one beer (that he brought over cause I had forgotten it at his place) 


I bet if you had a DLS Ultimate 4 channel to trade him you could talk him into it!!!!!!


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

Funny part is, people always think my free time is worth less than my "work" time. I don't know about you guys, but I don't charge much less for my "free time." hehehe

That did turn out nice. What kind of glue did you use to put the vinyl on with?

Jay


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

evangojason said:


> The one corner below the speaker cut out gave me a little trouble but overall for my first try I'd give myself a B+.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



At least you didn't have to seam it. I had to seam a spot on the box I just did in the Touareg, and it isn't super pretty, but it's in a spot you'd have to be a contortionist to see.

Besides, no one will see it when the door is closed, sitting in a normal position.


BTW, I re-read the previous post, so I see what glue you used. lol


Jay


----------



## southpawskater (Feb 17, 2010)

JayinMI said:


> Funny part is, people always think my free time is worth less than my "work" time. I don't know about you guys, but I don't charge much less for my "free time." hehehe
> 
> That did turn out nice. What kind of glue did you use to put the vinyl on with?
> 
> Jay


If anything "free time" you should charge more for, technically that's overtime and as such should get paid time and a half.

Unless your family in which case you get paid one beer for 20 hours of work LOL!!!!!!


----------



## evangojason (Feb 12, 2010)

nautic70 said:


> Those look amazing, would you consider doing another set for somebody? I would really like a set and the local shops around here would charge an arm and a leg for a job like this.


Being as I'm no professional I wouldn't feel comfortable taking money to hack up someones door panels. (I was stressed out enough doing my own.) I suppose if mine hold together for awhile and someone wanted to exchange theirs and throw enough cash in I might sell them. But that would only help if you had a matching car. And thanks for the compliment. It really means a lot and makes this project worth it.


----------



## evangojason (Feb 12, 2010)

southpawskater said:


> Jason's labor rate is cheap...he spent all last weekend working on my car and It only cost me one beer (that he brought over cause I had forgotten it at his place)
> 
> 
> I bet if you had a DLS Ultimate 4 channel to trade him you could talk him into it!!!!!!


Hey, any beer left behind is forfeited. Meaning you still owe me a beer!


----------



## southpawskater (Feb 17, 2010)

OK you can come collect your beer Saturday morning, Im moving and could use the help

Hell I'll give you 2!


----------



## nautic70 (Oct 20, 2010)

evangojason said:


> Being as I'm no professional I wouldn't feel comfortable taking money to hack up someones door panels. (I was stressed out enough doing my own.) I suppose if mine hold together for awhile and someone wanted to exchange theirs and throw enough cash in I might sell them. But that would only help if you had a matching car. And thanks for the compliment. It really means a lot and makes this project worth it.


That's why I said it , I have 98 S70 and a 98 XC70 (with charcoal interior) and I have so much equipment that I can't use because the doors we have are so shallow in the stock position.


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

Really good job on the vinyl


----------



## evangojason (Feb 12, 2010)

So I had to make a couple of pieces to block off the pocket from the speakers air space. Just made it out of 1/4 mdf and wrapped it.








[/IMG]








[/IMG]


----------



## evangojason (Feb 12, 2010)

Then I attached it to the pocket with 3 screws.








[/IMG]


----------



## evangojason (Feb 12, 2010)

Then I used a combination of gorilla glue, DAP contact cement, and a variety of clamps to join the two door panels.








[/IMG]


----------



## evangojason (Feb 12, 2010)

For now I have the German Maestro 6.5" in till it get some more power/xovers.








[/IMG]


----------



## evangojason (Feb 12, 2010)

The difference in vinyl seams to really depend on the light. When I was sitting in the car taking that last picture it was hardly noticeable. But clearly the flash changed that.


----------



## evangojason (Feb 12, 2010)

So now the real info! How does it sound? Well the drivers side is still stock locations with the same 6.5" driver so I can really compare them. IT IS NIGHT AND DAY DIFFERENCE!! The difference in midbass output is amazing. I knew the stock location was bad but I had no idea it was THAT bad. And its the same story with the imaging as well. Having the stock location is like having someone scream in your face. It was awful. So much more depth now. So tomorrow I will have a repeat of today on the other door. After that it is on to making grills. Just hope my son doesn't put his shoe through it before I get them made!


----------



## evangojason (Feb 12, 2010)

nautic70 said:


> That's why I said it , I have 98 S70 and a 98 XC70 (with charcoal interior) and I have so much equipment that I can't use because the doors we have are so shallow in the stock position.


Well, let me run these for awhile make sure the vinyl stays where it's suppose to be and if you want to offer me your doors and the right price I'll send you mine. The thought of starting all over is a bit much to think about but to be honest in a couple of weeks I'll be bored and looking for something else to do anyways.


----------



## legend94 (Mar 15, 2006)

nautic70 said:


> That's why I said it , I have 98 S70 and a 98 XC70 (with charcoal interior) and I have so much equipment that I can't use because the doors we have are so shallow in the stock position.


There could end up being a bidding war 

I will let you win if you come fix my P0243 code from hell!


----------



## legend94 (Mar 15, 2006)

evangojason said:


> The difference in vinyl seams to really depend on the light. When I was sitting in the car taking that last picture it was hardly noticeable. But clearly the flash changed that.


you need to stop obsessing about he color/pattern!

do you know how many factory designs in cars change from one location to the other and one shade to the next?

i would buy you that dls amp for those doors!


----------



## evangojason (Feb 12, 2010)

legend94 said:


> you need to stop obsessing about he color/pattern!
> 
> do you know how many factory designs in cars change from one location to the other and one shade to the next?
> 
> i would buy you that dls amp for those doors!


I'm very happy with the color/pattern. 90% of the time it blends right in. I didn't really look at the picture before posting it so it kind of surprised me.


----------



## evangojason (Feb 12, 2010)

I should add the area around the back of the speaker was covered and sealed with dampening material. 








[/IMG]

Then after being installed in the car the area was also sealed to the door and the opening.


----------



## evangojason (Feb 12, 2010)

Not much done yesterday. It was one of are rare "nice days" in Wa. so it got a bit warm. Which was good because it revealed one spot on the door that might have to be peeled up and re glued. I've heard people say use a syringe to inject contact cement into the bubble but seams like the contact cement would need to breath for it to work. Any thoughts on that? Ill post a pic of the bubbles soon.


----------



## evangojason (Feb 12, 2010)

SO here it is, the only issue with the first door.








[/IMG]

I'm thinking since it's a nice day again today I'll stick the drivers door out in the sun for a bit to try to catch anymore issues before assembling everything and putting it back in the car. If no other suggestions on fixing the bubbles I might just pull the door panel off to peel and re glue the one spot today.


----------



## evangojason (Feb 12, 2010)

DOORS ARE DONE! Well except for the Dayton RS180's and grills.








[/IMG]


----------



## southpawskater (Feb 17, 2010)

Well done! They turned out good! What did you end up doing with the bubbles on the side?


----------



## evangojason (Feb 12, 2010)

So now I'm kinda at a stand still. Can't finish the trunk or select the rest of my speakers and locations till I either find another DLS Ultimate amp (A2, A3, A4) or maybe switch to different amps all together. Probably post in the classifieds and see what comes up.


----------



## evangojason (Feb 12, 2010)

southpawskater said:


> Well done! They turned out good! What did you end up doing with the bubbles on the side?


Haven't addressed it yet. I think I'll wait a week or two just to make sure nothing else comes up then I'll remove the door, peel and re glue anything that needs it.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

How do you like the GM mids? Best midbass I think I've ever had was my QSD-164s in the OEM location in my MINI. So good I almost didn't want a sub. Better than any of the 8s I've used, including the RS225. Been thinking about switching to the GMs just to get into their newer product and am interested in your thoughts.


----------



## evangojason (Feb 12, 2010)

quality_sound said:


> How do you like the GM mids? Best midbass I think I've ever had was my QSD-164s in the OEM location in my MINI. So good I almost didn't want a sub. Better than any of the 8s I've used, including the RS225. Been thinking about switching to the GMs just to get into their newer product and am interested in your thoughts.


To be honest, it wouldn't even be fair to judge them from being in the stock locations the last two years. But today in comparison they sounded fantastic! These are the lower end ones I believe.

GermanMAESTRO - Powered by MAESTRO Badenia

Only did about 10 minutes listening today and they seam to be pretty decent. I'll have to play with the eq and crossover a bit to make a fair assessment


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

Fair enough. My Tundra OEM location is in the lower door like My MINI so I'm thinking it'll sound similar. Now if only I could find some QSD 216s (or just the QTD25 and crossovers) I could do my 5.1 setup.  

I can't wait to see what you do with the rest of the build.


----------



## evangojason (Feb 12, 2010)

Got the grills done today.







[/IMG]

Started with 1/4 mdf ring.







[/IMG]

Applied masking tape to wax paper and traced the ID on to the tape and cut it out.







[/IMG]







[/IMG]

The I cut some mesh I had sitting around and used gorilla glue to attach it to my rings.







[/IMG]

After it set I removed the masking tape from the wax paper and applied it in the center of the grill. That allowed me to apply a thick coat of bondo around the edge.







[/IMG]

After sanding the bondo to the point you could see the tape line underneath I peeled up the tape. The some more sanding to even it out.







[/IMG]

Quick coat of black paint.







[/IMG]

Then some spray glue and cloth.
















[/IMG]








[/IMG]


----------



## damonryoung (Mar 23, 2012)

Very nice!! Looks like it was there from the factory!!


----------



## evangojason (Feb 12, 2010)

DRTHJTA said:


> Very nice!! Looks like it was there from the factory!!


Thanks, exactly what I was going for.


----------



## evangojason (Feb 12, 2010)

BEFORE








[/IMG]

AFTER


----------



## southpawskater (Feb 17, 2010)

Damn fine work! Now come help me finish moving tomorrow so we can button up my car!


----------



## evangojason (Feb 12, 2010)

I found a DLS A4 (85x4) in the classifieds this morning and should be shipped Monday morning, thanks to south east customz! So I will be keeping my A5. This is an ideal setup for me right now. Plan to start with with A4 bridged (250x2) running the Dayton RS180's and use the front two channels of the A5 (85x2) to run widebands or tweets. I could always run the A4 as a 4 channel later and go 3way active up front. Trying to decide if I want to start with widebands or tweets. If I start with tweets I'm limiting myself to ones that plays low enough to match up with the RS180's, which there are a few nice ones I've been looking at. I think the SEAS Prestige 27TFFNC/G is at the top of my list. Any thoughts? I'm sure it will end up coming down to what I find a good deal on.


----------



## nautic70 (Oct 20, 2010)

I run Hybrid L3 SE's in the dash of my XC70 and I love em. I just bought a pair of zuki's to give them the power they deserve. That should be fun.


----------



## evangojason (Feb 12, 2010)

nautic70 said:


> I run Hybrid L3 SE's in the dash of my XC70 and I love em. I just bought a pair of zuki's to give them the power they deserve. That should be fun.


I would love a set of those, but a little pricey for me right now.


----------



## sydmonster (Oct 5, 2009)

NICE!!! 

Think about the normal L3! Very similar specs.


----------



## mkb (Feb 27, 2007)

Nice work!


----------



## evangojason (Feb 12, 2010)

Looks like I acquired the components I will need for my 3way front setup.

Midbass in doors: Dayton Audio RS180-4 7"
Midrange in kicks : Tang Band W4-1052SD 4"
Tweeters dash for now: Vifa XT25SC90-04 1"

I know these are not "ideal" drivers for a 3way but being my first 3way and first active setup should give me lots of adjustment to play around and get the sound where I like it. The built in crossovers on the DLS amps aren't really setup for this type of configuration so I will have to get creative for a little while. I'm thinking with the release of the new Zapco and Arc DSP's the classifieds will be flooded with the JBL MS-8 and other DSP's and should be able to pick one up cheap.


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

Looks great, has me missing my C70.


----------



## nautic70 (Oct 20, 2010)

I have a RF 360.2 that is in perfect shape with box and disc included I will be selling soon if your interested, maybe a little trade action. Who knows.


----------



## evangojason (Feb 12, 2010)

nautic70 said:


> I have a RF 360.2 that is in perfect shape with box and disc included I will be selling soon if your interested, maybe a little trade action. Who knows.


I keep meaning to do some reading on the RF but never think about it when I'm in the reading mood. Can you sum it up for me? TA? EQ? Xovers? user interface?


----------



## nautic70 (Oct 20, 2010)

Here you go, this will answer all your questions.

3SIXTY Digital Processors - 3SIXTY.2 - Rockford Fosgate®


----------



## evangojason (Feb 12, 2010)

Now that I have my DLS A4 I've got a bit of work done in the trunk.








[/IMG]

















[/IMG]








[/IMG]


----------



## evangojason (Feb 12, 2010)

[/IMG]

















[/IMG]








[/IMG]


----------



## decibelle (Feb 17, 2011)

Where did you order your vinyl from? It looks a lot thinner and easier to fold around corners than the stuff I got. 

Good looking build, btw.


----------



## evangojason (Feb 12, 2010)

millerlyte said:


> Where did you order your vinyl from? It looks a lot thinner and easier to fold around corners than the stuff I got.
> 
> Good looking build, btw.


Allegro Coal "Black"

Soaked up a lot glue, have to coat it twice. Very flexible and stretches good with a little heat. It was so easy to work with I'm thinking of using it in my trunk. 

Thanks!


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

Something I've used with pretty good success is "Rave Faux Leather." It's available at JoAnn fabrics, and has a fabric backing. If you are careful, you can peel the backing off of it and then it is SUPER stretchy and flexible....but it's also incredibly thin, so you need to make sure whatever you plan to use it on is smooth...like if you were prepping for paint.

Might work out better for things like pillars and such, than whole door panels...unless you leave the backing on.

Jay


----------



## southpawskater (Feb 17, 2010)

JayinMI said:


> Something I've used with pretty good success is "Rave Faux Leather." It's available at JoAnn fabrics, and has a fabric backing. If you are careful, you can peel the backing off of it and then it is SUPER stretchy and flexible....but it's also incredibly thin, so you need to make sure whatever you plan to use it on is smooth...like if you were prepping for paint.
> 
> Might work out better for things like pillars and such, than whole door panels...unless you leave the backing on.
> 
> Jay


LOL!!!!! There you go Jason, lets go back to JoAnn fabrics!!!!! We had so much fun last time!!!!!!


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

I always hate going in there by myself, all the women give me the stink eye...LOL Luckily my GF's sister is the store manager, so it's not as bad. 

The Rave is the stuff I used on the Touareg sub box I have posted elsewhere in this section. I left the backing on it for that one, and if you look up my old 98 Neon build, I peeled the backing off and stretched it over the trim piece for my sub box.

Touareg:










Neon:

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/581374-post5.html

Jay


----------



## evangojason (Feb 12, 2010)

We just had a bad experience last time we went about two weeks ago. While waiting in line I noticed the old lady in front of us had wet herself. It was very uncomfortable and disgusting. We stayed back as far as we could and watched for puddles but not in any hurry to go back lol.


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

If it makes you feel any better, I've never seen that happen there. It *probably* won't happen to you again for a while. LOL

Jay


----------



## evangojason (Feb 12, 2010)

[/IMG]







[/IMG]








[/IMG]








[/IMG]


----------



## sydmonster (Oct 5, 2009)

DLS show off = nice!!

Like that and Bing would be proud!


----------



## evangojason (Feb 12, 2010)

[/IMG]








[/IMG]


----------



## sydmonster (Oct 5, 2009)

...coming along?


----------



## mkb (Feb 27, 2007)

Clean install!


----------

